# Indian Passport renewal for Australian Permanent Residents



## look1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi All,

This forum has helped me with a lot of queries in the past so looking for your expert advise. I am an Australian Permanent Resident living in Melbourne for more than 5 years now. I had applied for Australian citizenship 9 months back but still waiting for the process to initiate as COVID has impacted citizenship applications significantly. My passport is due to expire in another 4 months and I am pretty sure I am not going to get my citizenship within that timeline so thought of renewing my passport instead.

VFS Melbourne office are not picking up calls; tried several contact attempts and as per their website, their Melbourne office is not accepting appointments for passport renewal application so I will have to send my application via post but don't know how to get some of the required information.

1. While filling up the passport renewal form at "Passport Seva at Indian Embassies and Consulates" website, I had a few questions:
a. *Can I keep my Indian address in the "Passport Printable address Details" that is still the same as on my current passport?* I want to reduce the hassle of updating my address on the renewed passport as I know I will be getting an Aussie passport soon so why bother. My parents still live on the address mentioned in my current paasport but I am living in Melbourne for the past 5 years so not sure if its mandatory for me as a PR to get my Melbourne address in this field. If I have to update my address, then can I use my utility bills & lease agreement as a proof and do I have to get them verified/certified somewhere?
b. *What to fill in the "Other address Details" field?* I was thinking of putting my Melbourne address here as it is my current address but don't want this to be printed on my passport. I live in a rental property so don't want Melbourne address to be printed on the Passport but want to let the embassy know that is my current address.

2. I also want to *include my spouse details and adopt my husband's surname in the passport*. I don't use a surname currently and it gets very difficult to fill up different forms here as surname is a mandatory field for all the Australian forms. The VFS website mentions something as a "self declaration" to be submitted in this case but don't provide a form or a template for the same. Can someone help me in providing this please? Also, is Indian marriage certificate enough to prove the same or anything additional is required?

3. The *photographs that are required to be submitted along with the passport application* - Can I get my photos from Australia post?

4. Is *tatkal service* available for us in this instance? I know its available in India but I couldn't see this option in the fee calculator provided by VFS Melbourne so wanted to check with you guys.

Please do let me know if I have missed any document that should be supplied to the embassy along with the ones mentioned above.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

look1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum has helped me with a lot of queries in the past so looking for your expert advise. I am an Australian Permanent Resident living in Melbourne for more than 5 years now. I had applied for Australian citizenship 9 months back but still waiting for the process to initiate as COVID has impacted citizenship applications significantly. My passport is due to expire in another 4 months and I am pretty sure I am not going to get my citizenship within that timeline so thought of renewing my passport instead.
> 
> ...


You can email VFS melbourne 
They generally reply within a day
Cheers


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

1. Yes you can continue to use the Indian address and give your parent's number. The verification will be done by calling that number. If you want Australian address, then you gotta get the utility certificate attested by a justice of peace. 
B. Other address is your Australian address. If you are providing Australian address to be printed on the passport, your other address will be indian address. It is mandatory that you provide at least one Indian address. 
2.just Google self declaration. It should basically say that I'm married to this person from this date, and have been living together, the above thing is true etc... Date and sign it. 
No you don't need to attach marriage certificate. 
3.the photo should 2x2 inch. Australia Post or officeworks will do it for you. Just say you need passport photo for India 
4. There's a tatkal option while filling out the application but it doesn't do anything. I believe there's no tatkal for passport in India in Australia.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Forgot to mention, you have to print and attach the checklist that is on the vfs website. You have to tick and sign the checklist. It'll tell you all the documents needed to be included, you can tick it as you go


----------



## look1 (Jul 4, 2014)

darktranquillity said:


> 1. Yes you can continue to use the Indian address and give your parent's number. The verification will be done by calling that number. If you want Australian address, then you gotta get the utility certificate attested by a justice of peace.
> B. Other address is your Australian address. If you are providing Australian address to be printed on the passport, your other address will be indian address. It is mandatory that you provide at least one Indian address.
> 2.just Google self declaration. It should basically say that I'm married to this person from this date, and have been living together, the above thing is true etc... Date and sign it.
> No you don't need to attach marriage certificate.
> ...


Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## sampath.karumuri88 (Jul 5, 2017)

NB said:


> You can email VFS melbourne
> They generally reply within a day
> Cheers


Hi,

I applied for a Indian passport renewal from vfs sydney on January 08 2021 and still waiting for my new passport. Last update I have fromIndian consulate is ‘passport is waiting to printed and dispatched from India’
Are you familiar with this kind of issues? Please advise.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sampath.karumuri88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a Indian passport renewal from vfs sydney on January 08 2021 and still waiting for my new passport. Last update I have fromIndian consulate is ‘passport is waiting to printed and dispatched from India’
> Are you familiar with this kind of issues? Please advise.


It should not take that long unless you reported your expired passport as lost. Usually it takes under 8 weeks but if your applied for a new passport and reported your original expired passport as lost then it can take up to 4 months.


----------



## sampath.karumuri88 (Jul 5, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> It should not take that long unless you reported your expired passport as lost. Usually it takes under 8 weeks but if your applied for a new passport and reported your original expired passport as lost then it can take up to 4 months.


Well I submitted my old passport also to them and lost passport is not the case. However it is been 2.5 months and can’t get updates from consulate. Let me know guys if you are aware of how to follow up or escalate rightly.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

sampath.karumuri88 said:


> Well I submitted my old passport also to them and lost passport is not the case. However it is been 2.5 months and can’t get updates from consulate. Let me know guys if you are aware of how to follow up or escalate rightly.


Well you it's time you should do some follow ups. My friend has done his Indian passport in the middle of February and he got it on the first week of March. It shouldn't take this long. 
One important thing is to make sure that the police verification is complete in India. Did you or your parents get a call from the cops about verification?. If not contact the local police. 
Did you track your application status at Indian government website?.


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

I just had a call with immigration regarding the same question passport about to expire while my Australia citizenship in process. Immigration told me its not mandatory to have valid passport for people who applied for citizenship . Also they told even if the passport was expired still you can apply for citizenship if you have PR . But you have to mention in your citizenship application about your expired passport .


----------



## Pam786 (Jul 5, 2021)

sampath.karumuri88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a Indian passport renewal from vfs sydney on January 08 2021 and still waiting for my new passport. Last update I have fromIndian consulate is ‘passport is waiting to printed and dispatched
> Yes same with me i got emai from vfs 4 march recieved application and still under processing


----------



## Pam786 (Jul 5, 2021)

Same here not getting passport applied sydney 1 march still waiting


----------



## sumitgupta225 (May 7, 2018)

Hi friends, I am a Permanent Resident and am applying to renew my Indian passport (due to expire in September 2022) in Melbourne and need to have the Indian address updated as my parents have shifted to their new home. My parents have got their Aadhaar card updated with the new address.

I have got the documents as per the checklist and one of them is PPF (Personal Particular Form).
Questions 9(a) and 9(b) ask for permanent and present address and phone number along with police station, respectively. Should they both be the current home where my parents live?

Similarly, #10 on this form says if you haven't been living at 9(b) for last one year please furnish other address with duration resided. I have never lived at 9(b) of course and even my parents moved there only in April 2021 this year.

What should be filled in these questions? Or should I not get into the hassle of changing the Indian address on my passport? VFS haven't been responding to my queries so posting here.

TIA
Sumit


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sumitgupta225 said:


> Hi friends, I am a Permanent Resident and am applying to renew my Indian passport (due to expire in September 2022) in Melbourne and need to have the Indian address updated as my parents have shifted to their new home. My parents have got their Aadhaar card updated with the new address.
> 
> I have got the documents as per the checklist and one of them is PPF (Personal Particular Form).
> Questions 9(a) and 9(b) ask for permanent and present address and phone number along with police station, respectively. Should they both be the current home where my parents live?
> ...


In your PPF form, you need to mention your local address and not Indian address. 
If you are referring to this form --> https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/uk/pdf/Personal-Particular-Form.pdf

8(a) --> Indian Address (New one)
8(b) --> Your local address
9 --> Your local address (if applicable, i.e your local address where you reside is occupied by you for less than an year)
10 --> Local references in Australia


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all, Please help. May I know if the consulate updates the status of the application on their website too? I have applied for passport renewal and it has been sent to the consulate on 10th January and so far the status on the passport website says as the “application is submitted” which means it never changed. Any idea if this gets updated? If so may I know what would be the next status? Roughly how long it takes for the status to update?

thanks


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

sampath.karumuri88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a Indian passport renewal from vfs sydney on January 08 2021 and still waiting for my new passport. Last update I have fromIndian consulate is ‘passport is waiting to printed and dispatched from India’
> Are you familiar with this kind of issues? Please advise.


How did you check the status from consulate? Did you cal them or it gets updated on their website? Thank you


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

sampath.karumuri88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a Indian passport renewal from vfs sydney on January 08 2021 and still waiting for my new passport. Last update I have fromIndian consulate is ‘passport is waiting to printed and dispatched from India’
> Are you familiar with this kind of issues? Please advise.


Hi, can you please let me know how did you get the status from consulate? Thank you


----------



## Rudra1985 (11 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

I am applying for Indian passport renewal from Melbourne. My Indian address on current passport is no more my address in India. I want to print a new Indian address where my parents live. I dont have any utility bill on my name on that address. What address proof can I provide and do I have to get that attested by JP/Notary still ?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I am completely stuck and dont know what to do. My Indian passport is expiring in May 2022 and I have been out of India since 2013. There is no relative in India as all of them are abroad.
I was filling up online application and it insists for one Indian address and contact details. Wondering what will happen? would i not be able to renew my PP??. 

Any help/suggestions highly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am completely stuck and dont know what to do. My Indian passport is expiring in May 2022 and I have been out of India since 2013. There is no relative in India as all of them are abroad.
> I was filling up online application and it insists for one Indian address and contact details. Wondering what will happen? would i not be able to renew my PP??.
> 
> Any help/suggestions highly appreciated.











Indian Address Proof for Passport Renewal In USA - USA


Indian Address Proof for passport renewal: Aadhar Card, Utility bill, government bank statement, Indian Driving license. Name change after marriage, use old aadhar.




www.am22tech.com




It maybe applicable in your case also
Check with vfs
Cheers


----------



## Harmankaul (10 mo ago)

sumitgupta225 said:


> Hi friends, I am a Permanent Resident and am applying to renew my Indian passport (due to expire in September 2022) in Melbourne and need to have the Indian address updated as my parents have shifted to their new home. My parents have got their Aadhaar card updated with the new address.
> 
> I have got the documents as per the checklist and one of them is PPF (Personal Particular Form).
> Questions 9(a) and 9(b) ask for permanent and present address and phone number along with police station, respectively. Should they both be the current home where my parents live?
> ...


Hi ,
I have the same question while filling up the Personal Particular Form as i’m permanent resident and has mentioned Australian address as my printed address on passport renewal
So, What to write in Permanent address 9(a) and Two reference 11 

Please give a reply , as you have experience the same


----------



## Harmankaul (10 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> In your PPF form, you need to mention your local address and not Indian address.
> If you are referring to this form --> https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/uk/pdf/Personal-Particular-Form.pdf
> 
> 8(a) --> Indian Address (New one)
> ...


Could you please explain this regarding Personal Particular form 

I’m Permanent Australian resident and filled Australian address for printable address on Application form

While filling up Personal particular form 
What address to mention in
9(a) Permanent address with Police station
11 Two reference 


As it was mentioned while filling up application form to mention One Indian address for police verification 

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Harmankaul said:


> Could you please explain this regarding Personal Particular form
> 
> I’m Permanent Australian resident and filled Australian address for printable address on Application form
> 
> ...


It is your Australian address in your PP Form. Generally Police Verification is done on the address that is printed on your Passport. If you have chosen to have that printed with Australian address, then I'm not sure how would Indian High Commission kick start police verification.

Your two references in PP form is local Australian references.


----------



## sudhamanitingilkar (5 mo ago)

Hi my kids passport is about to expire in the month of Dec 2022. Starting July 2022 my application was returned back to me because of various reasons. Now my situation is even if I provide additional documents it is impossible to get renewed passport before 10th September. I have booked my flight tickets 3 months prior thinking everything will be alright and I can get easily my kids passport by this time. 
now what i am thinking is go to india and apply tatkal passport in india and travel back with new passport. Is this possible to do this in India?
I have applied for Australian Citizenship. Am I allowed to travel back to Australia with old passport mid Oct (Still there will be validity of 3 months) if indian passport cannot be made at indian Embasy in Hyderabad?
Anybody went through this situation please advise.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sudhamanitingilkar said:


> Hi my kids passport is about to expire in the month of Dec 2022. Starting July 2022 my application was returned back to me because of various reasons. Now my situation is even if I provide additional documents it is impossible to get renewed passport before 10th September. I have booked my flight tickets 3 months prior thinking everything will be alright and I can get easily my kids passport by this time.
> now what i am thinking is go to india and apply tatkal passport in india and travel back with new passport. Is this possible to do this in India?
> I have applied for Australian Citizenship. Am I allowed to travel back to Australia with old passport mid Oct (Still there will be validity of 3 months) if indian passport cannot be made at indian Embasy in Hyderabad?
> Anybody went through this situation please advise.


If your kids passport were returned in July, you should've visited the VFS center to have it all rectified in July itself, in which case you would've got your kids passport by now.

Anyways, you can travel to India and get a tatkal passport done and travel back here after updating your Immiaccount with new passport.
If they let your kids travel with old passport is all dependent on the airlines, so it might be worth checking with them and taking the same in writing from them.

All the best..!


----------

